# Halloween Room



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone else keep Halloween stuff up in a separate room all year long? Down in the basement den behind the bar I have a bunch of decorations on the shelves, a blowmold, and some other smaller stuff. It's cool to light them up at times and give the place a Halloween feel. Yeah, I love Christmas, but after New Year's it's time to get right back into spooky mode! Also helps give me some inspiration for writing. Pop some horror or supernatural show in and it's game on down there.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

you should see my basement... still haven't pack since Halloween. Was planning to do it today and tomorrow, but sick with the flu. For sure I will have stuff all year round.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My room looks like Halloween all the time, honestly


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I wish i had a room full of halloween stuff only.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am trying to sell my house but its impossible to hide everything. My basement shelves are covered with skulls, bones, lanterns, etc. My full size stuff is covered with sheets which looks a little creepy too.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

We call ours the "Halloween room" also. It's about 15x30 packed to the hilt with a little pathway to be able to get to the shelves and piles of boxes. In the back there is an old barnwood wall that divides the last 4 feet that we call the "dungeon" where we store buckies and bulky props. 

We also do not use or garage for much more than the outside props. It was too short to put our van in so it became a large storage shed.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't...but I sure could use one. I want to work on things throughout the year and that means unpacking items so I can find what I'm going to use, modify etc.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I keep halloween stuff in my office....it keeps me in the mood!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Muffy said:


> I keep halloween stuff in my office....it keeps me in the mood!


I'm the same. My office has a couple of pirate skeletons up all year long.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I have some Halloween props in my office at home too its mostly because I dont have any room to store them but even if I did have room I will still leave them up they are my favorite props.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Its more like rooms... I have about 3 closets full and my guest room full of various Halloween and collectible items. 20 years of collecting can do that! lol! 

Happy New Year everyone!!!

*


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Most everything is packed away in totes, but I do keep Spooky Town up in the basement along with a couple decorations and blowmolds.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool. It's hard to just pack everything up and forget about it for 11 months. Well, 10, since we decorate the first week in September...

Your home is truly your castle, even if it's haunted!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish I had a Halloween room but my house is a bit too small for that. I do sneak in day of the dead decorations around the house though.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I have one that began just this Halloween. My wife wasn't thrilled at first but it grew on her. So far its just a sound activated reaper and a hanging skeleton lantern holder hanging in my man cave lol


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

my room has that halloween ege all year round. i have projects in the shed that i work on regularly so im forever dragging them out to the table in the yard. the neighbors watch from behind their curtains. LOL


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Me too!*



Muffy said:


> I keep halloween stuff in my office....it keeps me in the mood!


*
I have an ongoing battle in our unfinished basement -- a mixture of storage items -- camping gear, Christmas decor, tools, wires, odd furniture - basically 36 years of marriage in boxes, bins and piled on shelves. Add to that the growing amount of Halloween items (thanks Halloween Forum for all the inspiration!! ) it is overwhelming. 

So to help keep me sane through out the year - I too keep a small selection of Halloween decor in my home office. Like Muffy, it keeps me in the mood and always makes me smile - in a wicked sort of way! Buuuwaa ha haaaa! BOO*


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

This was my Horror/Halloween/art room.. Unfortunately, a few years back, I started keeping exotic animals and now the room is a zoo room...lol... Some of the collectibles in the room were around 30 years old. I really miss this room and have tried to have both the animals and the collectibles on display, but I do not have the room. I still have all the things, they are just in storage.

Here are pics going around the room.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

^^ Nice collection Undead.. Those Cinema Secrets Michael Myers mask's have become quite desirable to mask collectors.... Hang on to it!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a small room that I converted into a "Monster Room" that stores some of my Zombies and Witches:

View attachment 15387


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL, Mr. Nightmare - I just imagined if some poor unsuspecting person opened the door to that room! They'd have a heart attack - especially with that little girl down on the left!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> LOL, Mr. Nightmare - I just imagined if some poor unsuspecting person opened the door to that room! They'd have a heart attack - especially with that little girl down on the left!


Indeed! That happens quite often at my house as visitors mistake it for the restroom, I hear the GASP! as they open the door!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

MrNightmare said:


> I have a small room that I converted into a "Monster Room" that stores some of my Zombies and Witches:


Wow!! Love those zombies


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hey Mr Nightmare!! Nice!*

I dare you to go in there at about 3am, cut the lights, and just stand there in the middle of those all alone.  Tell us how it felt! ...lol.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Those rooms definitely qualify. Lots of cool posters among other things. 

And props like that are not for the faint hearted. My cousin keeps mannequins in their barn/outdoor building year round. When I slept over a few years ago, it was creepy enough with the garage door open and all the outdoor summer activity, then add a few mannequins seated in chairs which were ready to move on their own, lol.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Not exactly a Halloween room, per se, but my library is home to my Jim Shore Halloween figurines, a couple of Ouija boards (one glows in the dark), a couple of Mark Ryden prints, a great big framed picture depicting a haunted house, a gargoyle, a Living Dead doll, and so forth and so on.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I have mostly our Halloween props and decor stored away in totes. But their are some of our lifesize Gemmy props in our spare room Ie: Jason Voorhees, Michael Myers. We also have a few heads too, like Mother Bates, Mrs. Voorhees ,and Crazy Ralph from friday the 13th


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

chop shop said:


> *Hey Mr Nightmare!! Nice!*
> 
> I dare you to go in there at about 3am, cut the lights, and just stand there in the middle of those all alone.  Tell us how it felt! ...lol.


it is very trying on the soul......................... and nerves!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

undead, that's quite the collection. you would have loved me for your secret reaper about 3 years ago. i gave my victum a collectors scream doll the size of all your dolls.
mr nightmare, wow, you have some nice props. i bet people do have quite the start when they open that door. 
paul, i guess other than a few small items, i pack everything away. a few potion jars are displayed in my kitchen, a witch doll on my shelf, and some fortune telling games.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine's all packed away in the garage unfortunately. I'm not need a Halloween shed soon though! I'm running out of room already!!! And I just got started really decorating last year! Good grief.....


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

The attic but I am probally going to build a shed this summer.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

undead_october said:


> This was my Horror/Halloween/art room.. Unfortunately, a few years back, I started keeping exotic animals and now the room is a zoo room...lol... Some of the collectibles in the room were around 30 years old. I really miss this room and have tried to have both the animals and the collectibles on display, but I do not have the room. I still have all the things, they are just in storage.
> 
> Here are pics going around the room.


 awesome, awesome collection there


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey hey, hold up!

so your telling me halloween's not a year round holiday???
don't do this to me, you guys are jokin right? 
round these parts, halloween seems to sneak, slither and creep its way into most rooms. (mainly the basement) damned if i know how it happens.








































and that's what i'm going to keep telling my girlfriend. 

btw i adore your horror collection!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a 16 x 20 storage barn for all my stuff pack to the gills. The only things out are the current projects I am working on and that is year around, so I do get to enjoy some of my stuff.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

There he goes showing off his goldmine of a basement again! lol. I gotta come to your house soon and go play in your basement icyuod2.  but beware...I may never leave.......muahahahaha!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> I have a small room that I converted into a "Monster Room" that stores some of my Zombies and Witches:
> 
> View attachment 15387



MrNightmare, I'd love to see a criminal break choose this room to break in through. I bet they'd run screaming and be scarred for life! LOL! I'm loving the zombies and witches!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

awesome pics everyone


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I have always wanted to have a Halloween room. With a painted wall, like orange or black. With black silhouette crows on the wall. A rod iron bed that has a creepy rod iron design, spooky lamps etc. 

I think once I have an office in the future, I will have a bookshelf with a shelf of my fav little Halloween items.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

*my basement*

Here a better vid of my basement from a few weeks ago. It was like this for 3 months almost.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's my kind of basement!!! You have got some nice props there. Will you come do my house next?!?!


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow! Those of you who have shared your pics and videos have awesome rooms and stuff on display! Very impressive!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

*scary room*

happy days so im not the only one with a halloween room, i call my scary room,my little boy who is only 16 months loves to get into it,from decorations to dvds to incense ,books,skulls,banners,flags i love it,ive been collecting halloween stuff for years,its like being a child again lol,.karldon


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

my halloween decor chest.







[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

part of my halloween/horror dvds







[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice collection Wiccanlord.. I really like those Halloween decorations, some look pretty old...It's great to have a place in your home that Halloween can be celebrated 365 days a year...


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

wow I love your pumpkins. but I really love your horror collection!! I've never even seen some of those! I want to come to your house to hang out!!lol


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

*halloween room*

thanks for the coments all,i love collecting halloween/horror stuff i get a lot of it on e-bay,and at last count my dvd collection is well over 500 horror films,the best thing is i collect more than i get to watch so i have horror film nights its great,lol.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

our 4 bedroom house, or a we call it, the 2 bedroom house with an office and a halloween storage room.
I could get more in the room if the door opened outward instead of inward...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

obsessedjack said:


> wow I love your pumpkins. but I really love your horror collection!! I've never even seen some of those! I want to come to your house to hang out!!lol


hang out and go through his chest. looks like all kinds of treasures in there. and we could watch probably every movie ever put out.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> hang out and go through his chest. looks like all kinds of treasures in there. and we could watch probably every movie ever put out.



I know right! Play in his treasure chest and watch a different movie every night. Hey Hallorenscene, you bring the popcorn. I'll bring the Dr. Pepper.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

popcorn and m&m's. obsessed jack, that would be so fun


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

In my office/yoga/craft room I have a few of my favorite Halloween/Harry Potter things to keep my company:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hooch, i love your room. the big witch and the picture of you all dressed up are my faves. but i like everything


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

aww Hooche that room is awesome! I love everything!! I especially like your little jack o lantern lights.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Love the pumpkin with the witch on top,


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

*New items*

just added these to my collection,i love the halloween flag(got it on e-bay)along with the scarecrow and hannibal mask.karldon







[/IMG]


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

oh I love the flag! I've wanted one for so long and haven't seemed to find it. Very nice!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

My ceramic Halloween village graces several bookshelves of my library all year long.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to Monsterpalooza in April so I may find some classic horror stuff.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*My House*

Is pretty full of Halloween types of things, most of it's 5,000plus square feet covering seven physical levels1= wine cellar 2= basement 3=1st floor 4=2nd floor 5=attic 6= cupola 7= the crashed UFO on the roof of the cupola.
Most importantly though, my Wife really likes all of these things too.
Open for tours of the house every night of the year (almost)
25 years of work went into making this house the way it is right now, secret passages, hidden doors, tunnel out of the basement 95? feet long, hand dug ,cemented , it curves, has mostly rounded ceiling in it, looks very "organic".
hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

just checked out ravensgrin pretty cool,i would love a house like that but id keep it for myself,and let no one in lol,


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*My Wife Glanced .,,*

Over her shoulder from looking at her own computer I happened to have one of the pictures on-screen from this thread of a room with many movie posters and other things, she said, "I want that room."
I have been trying for almost 10 years now to get her to display her Halloween stuff in a room here! (I guess she doesn't quite trust the general public that much, even though I would protect it behind plexi-glass for her.)


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I keep a number of Halloween decorations up all year. It's really more gothic than Halloween.
















My little piece of Halloween/gothic paradise. We recently had a birthday party for our daughter so we "dressed up" some of the Halloween decorations.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

ThAnswr - I see so many things I love in your collection.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

another great collection.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks all. I've been collecting for quite a few years. I'm surprised the foundation hasn't collapsed.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the answer, niiicccee collection.
wic, that's a nice size flag


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I would love to keep Halloween stuff out year round but I just don't have room with all of these monsters hanging around!!

This was about a 4 year process of converting my bare-bones basement into a finished Monster Basement and it is still not done.









































































Here is what the rest of the collection currently looks like; still need to build the shelves and organize~


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

WOW!!!! I want to come live your at your house!!! I love your collection.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmm, I'll take this . . . and this . . . . and this . . . OH! And that over there!


Loving the collection as well zombiehorror!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

zombiehorror.. Your collection is freakin awesome...I thought that I might have the largest Horror/Halloween collection, now I am not so sure...

Unfortunatley, I turned my horror collectibles room into an exotic animal room about 3 years ago.. My stuff is currently in storage. I miss that room... Eventually, I hope to have everything up again..


----------



## fearnet13 (Aug 18, 2010)

i keep my stuff in the shed.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

love the collection ,you have some great stuff,top marks,whens the party.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

geesh, you put wic and zombies collection together, and my mind is blown
i kinda thought your 2 little monsters were adorable


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

p.s. buy the way love the cool shower curtain.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> hooch, i love your room. the big witch and the picture of you all dressed up are my faves. but i like everything





obsessedjack said:


> aww Hooche that room is awesome! I love everything!! I especially like your little jack o lantern lights.





wiccanlord said:


> Love the pumpkin with the witch on top,


Thanks, guys!!

Hallo, that larger witch looked Tim Burton-ish to me that's why I bought her!

obsessedjack: I love JOL's...one of my fav Halloween icons

wiccanlord: that witch was a gift from a dear Halloween Forum friend, I treasure her!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

TheAnswr: That sconce is fabulous!!! And are they window blinds with NBC on them? AWESOME!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

ZombieHorror: That Bride stand-up is to die for!!! What a great collection...Universal Monsters are some of my favorites, too.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have any props or decorations out all year. As much as I love Halloween, it wouldn't be special if I was staring at it all year. However, I do have 3 Halloween prints that I bought from the Haunted Studio on my wall in the entryway. Check out the website if you haven't already. Cool stuff!!

http://hauntedstudio.com/


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks all; I actually did use to keep a few zombie busts (and the rest of my small Halloween collection) out among my monsters but the toys slowly took over!

As for the Bride display I always try to pick up the Universal Monster display stuff when it is out, you can't beat those pieces; limited quantity and they are free when you can snag them!!










This thing is 3'x8' and double-sided~









How many other people thought to save their Tombstone wrappers that year?


















This Wolfman offers up his Doritos and Pepsi to company that stays in the guest bedroom; which you can see the entrance to in one of my previous pics!


















Another fairly large piece double-sided; 3'x4'~









The shower curtain was originally going to be room curtains but then I came up with the shower curtain concept; future plans in that bathroom include making wall border out of the Don Post calendar images of the 60's. Here's a few test shots of the border~


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zombie, i love all your poster snags. i have a few myself, but they're packed away right now


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

My attic and the side of my house I put the big stuff, looking to buy a shed because I am running out of room! I do have a keep out sign in one of my gardens so my dogs wont go running thru there but they cant read lol


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

bl00d said:


> My attic and the side of my house I put the big stuff, looking to buy a shed because I am running out of room! I do have a keep out sign in one of my gardens so my dogs wont go running thru there but they cant read lol



I'd like to meet 'em if they could.lol. I need a shed as well....boo...someday...


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a tiki bar in my garage so the skulls/skellys work all year round. You could get away with pirate stuff too.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

wow ur wife must really love you....lol.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> wow ur wife must really love you....lol.



The garage is my man cave, the house is hers. She really likes that I have it and that it is its own building where my beer drinking, football watching, music blasting pals wont disturb her. I highly recommend it for any marriage.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha Love it! Very cool. I like your tap. Never seen one like that before.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> hahaha Love it! Very cool. I like your tap. Never seen one like that before.


Thanks. I was given the chrome skull as a gift so I gorilla glued it to the top of the tap. 4 kegs later its still in place.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

that's so awesome!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

amazing stuff!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Have just added these to my halloween room got the mask and the glass pumpkin candle holder on e-bay ,and the pumpkin candle i got in a second hand shop,i love them,







[/IMG]


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Omg! I want all your pumpkin stuff! So jealous. Nice finds.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Cool Tiki bar. I love a good Tiki bar. 

We don't have a Halloween room. I'm lucky that my sisters are almost as Halloweenish all the time as I am, because the house I share with one of them is what most others would consider Halloweeny in most of its areas, anyway. Lots of anatomical decor, lots of Dia do los Muertos, the bathroom is full of skulls, etc. However, there are two bins where we keep the kind of decor we'd put outside at Halloween. Those get stored. The rest of the house... it doesn't make it less special. Both my sis and I have Halloween tats, the kids love spooky all year, and Halloween is just a big peak to the year. So much fun, weeks of preparation making costumes and plans.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

MrNightmare said:


> I have a small room that I converted into a "Monster Room" that stores some of my Zombies and Witches:
> 
> View attachment 15387


That room is AWESOME! Did you make those zombies? How? Thats so cool


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

have just moved house so im doing my new halloween room pics to follow


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

MrNightmare said:


> it is very trying on the soul......................... and nerves!


ha, i'd imagine so...


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, if the basement counts as a 'room', then yes, I have a Halloween room.

^^Neat to see what others have up yearound.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Of course! Thats how I get some of my inspiration to write my music.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

I keep a Dept 56 haunted house on a shelf year round...just to keep me inspired.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blumpkin, i love your tiki bar
wiccan, nice stuff, but the mask steals the show. looking forward to your new pics.


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Indeed I do!! I have little clay pumpkins on my desk at work. More pumpkins along with a scarecrow (all clay) here in my home office. Two witch hats and a folk halloween cat on the hutch in my kitchen. They make me happy.  Very glad to know that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

MHooch I love your figurines!! Where did you find them??


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

some great pictures of halloween rooms ,keep them coming


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Catatonic said:


> MHooch I love your figurines!! Where did you find them??


The witch standing on the pumpkin was a gift from a HF friend, and the one with the umbrella is a Dept 56 piece I bought at a dept store more than 10 years ago!! Thanks for the nice comment. They are two of my favs, that's why they are out year 'round. There are other things around the house, several signs in the kitchen, a JOL sun catcher, and a Halloween themed painting in the living room. They make me happy, too.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Just added this to my collection its a signed poster from halloween 2,sined by sheri moon zombie and tyler mane,from the film


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wiccan, nice poster, and sign, that's a treasure


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

lots of masks and costumes and props down at my basement


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Since its near halloween ,ive posted on here,to see if any one else has a halloween room at home,come on lets see them pictures.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't have one yet, but when we get our new house, I already informed my boyfriend that I am gonna have a halloween room.......all year long. Luckily he is a great guy and agreed.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

just added these guys to my halloween room from T.K.MAXX in the u.k.


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

You mean we're suppose to keep this stuff in only one room? LOL
My husband and I have Halloween stuff out year round in the whole house.
All of the rooms in our home have a Halloween theme, Love it!
I'm thinking during the winter of making "foam" stone walls for our living room, we have a castle theme in there. =)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wiccan, nice scores. those 2 characters on the right are really adorable. i love the facial expression on the pumpkin.
hallow, please post pics of your room when you're done brick laying. sounds very cool


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

The den in our new home will have Halloween stuff up and probably a few classic horror movie posters. The tradition lives on!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

It's easier to store the gargoyles on top of the bookcases than it is to fit them into a tote so they stay out year round. My brother gave us a replica of a tombstone as a wedding gift so that *has* to stay out all year--it's a wedding gift. There are a couple of other pieces of art [my scarecrow and raven glass tiles, a couple of my leather masks, a piece of calligraphy shaped like a skull] that stay out year around and I always have a skull or 2 in the workshop as a model.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's time to resurrect this thread. Some of us will keep Halloween items up the year long in dens, garages, and even the main house.  Post your pictures and confessions!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

My hubby lets me use the smallest bedroom in the house as a "Halloween Room" but not because it's decorated with Halloween stuff. Because that's where I put everything I want to work on throughout the year or the things that I don't want exposed to the heat of the storage sheds.  It's a complete disaster right now and after I get all the other decorations put away, I'll attempt to organize it to where you can actually walk INTO it. I figure by Christmas it should be 95% done.. lol


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

I would LOVE to have a Halloween room with space.. but I keep most of it in the basement in a corner area out of the way.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Having a mainly unfinished basement made it easy to convince the girl we needed a halloween room. 
He's a real short tour. Keep in mind I still have alot of my stuff outside (and in the arcade) 

View My Video

I think every house needs a halloween room. Glad to see your all doing your part.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

wiccanlord said:


> Just added this to my collection its a signed poster from halloween 2,sined by sheri moon zombie and tyler mane,from the film


hey if your into collecting posters, that is great, that is my first passion and i have over 200 onesheets.. also to go with this thread. i keep some of my more quality mask in a shadow box on a fake head


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I just ordered a few posters for the lower level den. FORBIDDEN PLANET and HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL. Fits nicely with some Halloween memorabilia!


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

my wife gave me permission to keep the home office in halloween mode all year only because it looks cool


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Good for you, man. Buy her some roses or take her out to eat soon! Post some pics when you're up and running. Let's keep this thread active all year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

All right...Any newcomers to the Halloween Room? We'll welcome you with open arms. Our rec room is looking good. A few Halloween blowmolds, some lighted pumpkins, and now I have some classic horror and scifi movie lobby cards hanging in frames. Looks great and it all fits together nicely without being overwhelming. Anyone waiting until after Christmas to secretly bring out a few pieces of Halloween decor? Let's face it, after Christmas, there is no big holiday for decorating until Halloween. You might put up a scary Cupid or two (I don't know of any), but Halloween is next under that department. Valentine's Day, 4th of July, (it's great to be patriotic all year), Labor Day, then we're in fall mode. It's practically around the corner, lol!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

For Halloween, I put up 12 lenticular photos on the dining room wall. I like the decor so much, they're staying there for a while.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

i still have this sitting at my fire place gives a great glow with a nice yule candle in it,its halloween all year round in my house.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

wiccanlord said:


> View attachment 106226
> i still have this sitting at my fire place gives a great glow with a nice yule candle in it,its halloween all year round in my house.


LOVE that!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Pretty cool. Has a unique look to it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wiccan, that's calling the kettle black. cool it stays there year round


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I feel kind of dumb. After looking at everything on this thread.. if you came to my haunted house expecting to see any such collections, and other such items you would be very disappointed in this respect.(And my Wife's collection is sealed away in plastic boxes!)
My house and displays are pretty permanent fixtures for the most part and may look a bit odd or old, but then most things here all are old and odd!
I do have sort of a collection of my old neighbor's masks, busts, he gave me here on display. I also have one room full of assembled plastic model kits, planes, tanks...
Why do I call my haunted house a haunted house?
It is haunted. Has been since at least 1925. Many, many stories.....events.
I think many people come to see this house maybe because what I have here is so different.
Of course when a room seems so normal it lulls them into relaxing.. then things start to happen!
Two days ago I installed my upright steel coffin in the basement. It is upright because it has a pair of tank treads and numerous steel wheels running under it, all steel . It probably weighs 500-600 pounds. I made it.
I will be telling customers since it's on a tank chassis it must be unstoppable (As Death Is!) and it's coming to get you, it's powered by an aluminum-headed V-12 engine at the back! (The heads are aluminum from two flat head 6 cylinder 1950 Hudsons!) O.K., I "cheated".


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you have some pics to share? We're always looking for inspiration on this forum.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bumping this thread to make it easier to find... You're welcome, Paul


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

It's not so much a room, but rather a walk-in closet. It was one of the reasons we choose our current apartment. There happens to be a large amount of storage everywhere. In our last place, there was almost no storage space and it looked like an episode of Hoarders with all of our stuff. Of course the new Halloween closet is filling fast, but there's an attic right above that has the same footprint as the condo. The only problem is I lost my yard to do my display, but I'm making it work.


----------



## SpiderBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

My house is Halloween/Horror/Gothic themed. I have two hearses and a coffin and skeleton stay on the porch all year round. My boyfriend and I go-all-out with decorating outside in October and on Halloween, but the house is decorated all the time inside. The outside of the house has several decorative items that can be outside in the weather all the time. 



~Everyday Is Halloween~


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't. To me it makes that initial re-appearing less dramatic. I used to use my decor all the time, and when the blessed ween came, it wasn't as dramatic. So now I pack everything away except things I will need for new props and try not to play with it. Not always easy, but that ectasy come Sept makes it worth it.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I keep a couple little things out but mostly it's all packed away in a closet and the basement...
But I definately agree post New Years is Halloween time again!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

New pics to replace these.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Better pics now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paul, you have some nice displays. and of course i love the blow molds


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks. And look at the huge difference in clarity from the old pics. Wow.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

My spare bedroom is filled to the brim with my horror toy collections and Halloween stuff that i love the most so they stay out year round.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I WISH I could keep it to one room!

But my Halloween stuff has crept into - and taken over- about 3 -4 rooms. My library book shelves house my Village collection as well as other spooky offerings. An unused upstairs bedroom houses my FCG- that has been in place and haunted the room ever since I got it.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's another wall in my Halloween/gothic room. Me and my husband built the 6 ft coffin, lined the inside and shelves with red velvet, and added a built in black light for the dolls that have glow in the dark eyes and some bodies. I used to have my stuff in a room painted all black but moved my stuff into this room and made the black room our bedroom after our first girl came along.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. Quite the collection.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Sure do....


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You guys should be on TV. Seriously. That's some unbelievable stuff there.

Hey Undead October -- what are the magazines?


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

More pics part of the den, with some lobby cards. The candle is from HSN this year, orange which sold out.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Paul.. They are Horror mags from the 70's . The one on the far right might be from the 80's. Here is a closer pic. Also, if you like rare stuff. The second pic is the one shot, first original Dawn of The Dead action figures ever made. They were imports from Japan that were made by Reds entertainment about 12-13 years ago.

Rob


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the closeups. Those are some classic issues there. I see the Ghost Stories one is from Gold Key. I used to have a bunch from them.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, actually, the one on the far right, the Ghost Stories one, might be from the 60's. It hink the Bizzarre Adventures one is from the 80's.

Rob


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow! I never considered comics as part of Halloween- but I still have quite a few of my 60's- 70's "Witching Hour", "Tales of Mystery," "Weird", "Ghost Stories," "Twilight Zone", and "Tales From the Crypt."


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow I truly enjoyed looking at all your vast collections and Halloween rooms. I have no space for anything so it's all put away. Well, exept for my ghost bride which I don't have the reart to put away. She's in the corner of my bedroom lol!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

beggars alley said:


> We call ours the "Halloween room" also. It's about 15x30 packed to the hilt with a little pathway to be able to get to the shelves and piles of boxes. In the back there is an old barnwood wall that divides the last 4 feet that we call the "dungeon" where we store buckies and bulky props.
> 
> We also do not use or garage for much more than the outside props. It was too short to put our van in so it became a large storage shed.


15 X 30! ! (*&^# That's like half of my 1st floor!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, not sure if it's a "Halloween Room" per se, but I do incorporate some of my items into my collection display when not in use.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, we have some serious collectors here!

very impressive, to say the least

amk


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, so I moved again and lost my walk-in, but now I have a whole room to myself. I have most of myself jammed into the closet and crawl space, but I'll be decorating the room as soon as I get it set how I like it. I'll be taking pics in the spring.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My whole house stays Halloween year around


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

^Shadowbat. Nice variety.

I'll have to get photos of one of my local friends' houses. She decorates for Halloween all year round. Your photos really remind me of her house (She is absolutely mad)

Back home, where Halloween was a bit more traditional, everyone's house was built in the 1800's anyhow, so our homes were designed in a fashion that makes most people I meet here and now (such as that same friend) fall in love with them for their "gothic" or "scary" "Haunted House type qualities. cultural differences affected the decorating of our homes, too, I guess, so while not Halloween, most rooms in any of our homes would be welcome additions to any Haunted House attraction, simply for our decorum. It's a good thing though, because when I choose to part with my belongings for whatever reasons, I never have to throw anything out, because people like her find them "cool" or "Unique" and are always willing to take them off my hands.

I think I could take a snapshot of any random nightstand, wall or detail in my house and realistically post it in this thread.










One of my friends has several of my older embalming machines on display in a glass case in her living room. Another has one of my wooden angel statues, standing vigilantly in her bedsitter (THAT was fun to move...). And yet another has many of my venetian masks adorning walls throughout their home, the first being a wedding gift I gave to the happy couple.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The others are great, but I love the carved monkey skull, The-Dullahan.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dullahan, the adams and munsters would love your decor.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I have owned a lot of carved skulls. The one I find most interesting is my water buffalo skull, but most people would have agreed that title would belong to one of my human skulls.

Human skulls have apparently gone up in value in the last five-or-so years, apparently. I would never have paid the prices I see people paying today. Still wouldn't.

I still see them in local (floridian) curiosity shoppes sometimes for cheaper and know they are still much cheaper back home.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

how does one acquire human skulls? grave robbing?


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Something like that.

My Adoptive Mum had an entire wall of them back home, which were in fact acquired from upturned gravesites. The Cemetery (Which I was raised in) was so ancient, there were many unmarked graves. When they were uncovered (By myself and my two sisters, many times) we were to attempt to search for any sort of headstone, as to identify the occupant. We even got in touch with their families sometimes. From there, they could be reburied or cremated. The government recognized them as legal "property" of the land owner and everything just sort of went from there.

My collection of skulls, human or otherwise, has been reduced greatly since I moved away, due to not having the ability to retain them. Such is true for...most things I owned.

It's a cultural thing. We have a long history of such practice.









It was so prominent, that with the defeat of the Vikings, who in turn learned much from the Celts (and went as far as worshiping some of them as deities) and their settlement in France as "Normans" (Which means Norsemen) the custom continued, giving us the Catacombs I am sure you all know today. Equally impressive, though often forgotten in history are the monuments made by my Celtic ancestry, though much of our history remains forgotten by contemporary people, even in Europe. I have found that even in The United States, no one ever mentions the Irish Slave Trade in America, even though it was more severe, devastating and cruel than it's African counterpart. This is largely due to English historians, who did a very fine job of erasing everything that shines a poor light on their own culture.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to keep Halloween stuff up year round. I'm not talking about full on Halloween decorations. I'm talking about skulls or Halloween memorabilia. However, over the past year or so I have packed up everything Halloween so I can enjoy it more when I put it out during the Halloween season. I have a few things up still but I don't have a Halloween room anymore.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Any new recruits in the making? I did add another classic horror movie lobby card. Although not Halloween related, IT CAME FROM BENEATH THE SEA is a good fit for the rest of the décor.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki girl gave me a teapot she painted of witches that i'm displaying in my dining room in my curio cabinet along with some witches shoes and statue witches.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Halloween Room


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow creepy, that is quite a nice collection of props there. some I've never seen before. the spell casting witch and the vending guy are 2 I wish I would have gotten. and you have some nice blow molds. I've always wanted that ghost. I have the vampire and the frankenstien in the monster series. to bad they never finished that series.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I LOVE the fortune teller booth.


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

I store mine in the plane hanger. The first time one of the mechanics came in to work on the plane he said it freaked him out.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Paul Melniczek said:


> More pics part of the den, with some lobby cards. The candle is from HSN this year, orange which sold out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145744



Loving that House on Haunted Hill Pic, Named my daughter Annabelle(a) because of that movie, I need one like that


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

HOUSE ON HAUNTED HILL is one of my annual movies to watch around Halloween. It never gets old. I recorded the newer versions from AMC this year, and while the remake is watchable, the second one not as good, although I've seen worse. My other lobby cards are GORGO, FORBIDDEN PLANET, BEAST FROM 20,000 FATHOMS, THE LAND UNKNOWN, and recently I picked up IT CAME FROM BENEATH THE SEA.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Kinda have a themed room - often referred to "Hell" up the stairs.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish we did. We need the storage space! We rent a very small two bedroom duplex, so there's not a lot of room. 90% of my holiday stuff gets packed away in Rubbermaid tubs and shoved up into the attic space until September.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

A few of these rooms would be pretty scary to sleep in.  

Some of my additions to the "Halloween Den" include lobby cards of vintage horror and science fiction movies. They blend in nicely with the Halloween décor, and gives it a cool overall theme and atmosphere. The latest one is IT CAME FROM BENEATH THE SEA.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Rumsfield said:


> Kinda have a themed room - often referred to "Hell" up the stairs.


Frankenstein in the left corner there awesome room


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rumsfeild, nice props


----------



## LavenderGhost (Mar 2, 2014)

Some of ya'll have awesome Halloween rooms. Unfortunately, my parents probably wouldn't let me because it'd "ruin" the theme of the house...don't get me wrong, though. They do like Halloween. We go all out and decorate when the time comes. 

If anything, my room is probably the closest thing to a year-round Halloween, with my single The Exorcist poster. Hahaha!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Halloween never goes away at my house. The garage is, of course, the home where all the Rose's Haunted Graveyard props live. But my very favorite decorations stay out all year long. I had to turn the floating ghost off, though. As much as I like hearing him moan as he floats up and down under his eerie blue lights, the sound and motion sensors that operate him are fairly sensitive, which means I get haunted ever time I'd get up to pour a cup of coffee.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

living room, bedroom, hallway, bathroom has halloween , outside the house we have gargoyle light holders with orange cfls we have plastic pumpkins in the windows upstairs, tombstones in the front yard. halloween license plate on car and mc, halloween bedding, pj's, pillows, plush, purses.......


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

That qualifies for the thread "Year Round Halloween House."


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I was thinking about this thread. At this time of the year, the Halloween Rooms might be in full expansion to take over the entire house.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish we had enough room at our house for a Halloween room. We just moved the upstairs around and have found that we have way too much stuff. I've always been one that has collected anything I like (maybe a bit of a hoarder), but I think I will be forced to get rid of some stuff eventually. Maybe some day I will be able to make room for some Halloween to stay out year round. I would love to have my life-size Headless Horseman out all the time, so that may become a goal for me.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We are actually house hunting right now and hoping to find an extra room or space for me. A craft room/ Halloween room. It was fairly easy to convince hubby that we need this extra room because my craft stuff is usually covering the dining room! I'm hoping for an extra bedroom but an office or loft will do!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck on the house hunting booswife. You NEED a Halloween room!


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Some serious freak out the dog sitter or such that may be watching your house. Maybe if I hide my bottle of rum in there, it won't be 3 fingers down when I come back.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are some recent pics of the den. I keep horror and Halloween themed stuff up all year long. The lobby cards are really cool if you like classic horror and scifi movies.


----------



## kyhauntfreak (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a room that is filled with horror movies and props and hooror movie posters and lobby art. It hs stayed like this for more than a decade. I have cob webbing on all of our curio cabinets and bookshelves and we never take it down. No one gets it but us, but like I tell friends and family we are who we are and not likely to change.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

paul, looking good. all your décor is very nice. those 2 blow molds are my fave.
kyhaunt, good sentiments. you have any pictures


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks. I rotate the blow molds now and then for variety. I like the feel of the atmosphere in decorating this way. You know, everyone has their own interests and hobbies, whether it's a room filled with Elvis, Nascar, sports teams, movie stars, etc. Why are these things any different? It helps get me in the mindset since I write supernatural and fantasy fiction. If I filled the room with stuffed bunnies and cupids it just wouldn't have the same vibe.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a video I just recently did that shows my "man cave". lol Where it's pretty much Halloween year round.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowbat, you have some awesome memorabilia. that is one awesome set up. hey, and you're busted on screen. do you have room for anymore?


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

My garage was getting to crowded so this year i built a permanant haunt walk through structure in my back yard. this way all my stuff is basically set up yearround and after the holidays i can focus on strictley building on new stuff instead of wasting time setting up the old stuff year after year. if you have the property i would recomend it.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

I have my shed 1/3 full and an entire bedroom taken up with items. Then 7 full sized figures in a room downstairs. If anyone tries to break in they will get a scare for sure.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

vandalay, burglars scared off not by their own shadows, but by the creepy characters just lurking about. lol.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

My cousin has a garage which they converted into a rec room, and she keeps a number of life-size mannequins out all-year long. A few years back I was staying over one night a week during the summer, working up in their neck of the woods, and it was creepy sleeping out there, with the woods and fields all around, plus the garage door only screened. They used to have the most awesome indoor/outdoor Halloween party years back but it became too much work and they stopped having them entirely, which I really miss. Her husband used to have a mini-hayride, with a rickety wagon pulled by his lawn tractor. We would go down the road past the church and graveyard. We weren't so much afraid of ghosts, but of the thing tipping over in the road, since we were all rather "spirited up" ourselves.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Any new takers to the club this year? Open membership now lol!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm lucky enough to have a small room to the side of our storage building that is dedicated to Halloween stuff. Everything gets a little dusty (and pollenated), so I have to seal it all up pretty well, but it's been nice.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Wish we had a basement! Very rare in FL, but if I did it would be the Halloween area for sure!
I always wanted a basement with all of the exercise equipment down there and decorate it like a dungeon  because it is Torture! LOL! 
Now that all of the kids are FINALLY out (fingers crossed, one has a rocky marriage) we've turned the one BR into a workout room, hmmm...possibilities!


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

yep... I do. My youtube channel gores manor youll see it


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

My kitchen and downstairs bathroom are 100% halloween all year long. Now most rooms have some halloween bits here and there year round as well but you have to understand I am an old goth married to an old gothpunk and we are both geeks, the less said about the Warhammer collection (MORE SKULLS!) the better. There are bats and skulls all over the place, and cats. We have 4 cats.

Also having a Necromancer with a skeleton on a leash in your front window year round really discourages the god botherers.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

This is my lab/bar up all year long


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

More Lab/Bar pics


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep, that qualifies.  Looks spooky. I have the Dracula Pub sign too. 

We moved recently into a larger house with a lot more land on a mountain (see country threads). We have a complete lower level and I made the large room into a rec area with bar and pool table. I'll keep Halloween stuff up all year in that, plus things like classic horror movies lobby cards. This pic is taken from behind the bar. I'll take more recent ones and post.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thought to get this thread back as well...There have been some really cool pics. I still have trouble posting them myself, but the rec room maintains its theme.


----------



## Oleguy (Aug 7, 2017)

Sounds like our whole house. Creepy crap everywhere!


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

Does anyone else need a second house to store all of their Halloween decorations like I do?

Scarab


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i am working on my space. I have a corner of our basement designated as the Halloween area--I have a big old victorian looking sofa to go in there as well as some family 'gore-traits' and a boney bunch collection. i won't have it ready this fall but next year, we're gonna be ready to go. 

AND i might take over a whole nother section of the basement...we'll see how far i can push my dh with my obsession. Lol.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

My year round Halloween room. Still needs a little work.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

That room looks really cool. The village is nicely laid out.

With the talk in the other thread about taking down Halloween décor, it seemed like an appropriate time to resurrect this one again. This thread definitely has some (witch) legs to it!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Scarab said:


> Does anyone else need a second house to store all of their Halloween decorations like I do?
> 
> Scarab


Thats what my basement has turned into. I also set up a work bench and 2 work tables to work on props during the winter.


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a few props still out  
I would like to open up and finish the attic and have all of my props and a game room up there..maybe that will work soon, have to convince the wife.

she on the other hand wants me to sell all of my snakes/ reptiles and free up the spare bedroom downstairs, use that as a Halloween storage room.
but, I'm just not ready to sell my animals that I've put soo many years into.. so the attic plan is my priority for now LOL


----------

